# It's getting ridiculous!!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I went to my local garden centre today to get some spray against red spider mites that are eating some of my hedging conifers.
What do you think is the first thing I've seen? You never guess ,,,,, chocolate Father Christmases!!!!     
Honestly, it is only August :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

One of our local pubs has got a Christmas tree in the entrance and on the news last month Harrods are already selling Christmas decorations.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

nooooo how dare they :twisted: :twisted: the summer's still here :? I refuse to even think about Christmas until 1 of December :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Near where I live one part of garden centre has all their decorations up already. They do it this early every year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

redsilverblue said:


> I refuse to even think about Christmas until 1 of December :twisted:


With you on that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Tesco have tins of Roses and Quality Street for a fiver. But if your household is like my household, they wouldn't make it til September.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

STTink said:


> Tesco have tins of Roses and Quality Street for a fiver. But if your household is like my household, they wouldn't make it til September.


You need good discipline [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I do. I didn't buy any.


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Why would they start doing Christmas stuff already, that's crazy, maybe I should start getting my decorations out, suppose the weather is pretty similar to Christmas :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

STTink said:


> But if your household is like my household


,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
they would be given away as quickly as possible :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have to admit I am counting the weeks until christmas but that's because I am saving up for things also  that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

We believe you Abi


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

seems to get earlier every year


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> We believe you Abi


I knew you would


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

i better clear out the office and start turning it into the babies room then! due dec 20th, but my monies on 25th and mrs is saying 24th!

anyone else want in on the action? a box of roses for the winner!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Evening of the 24th


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Boxing day morning


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

1am Christmas day


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just as xmas dinner is about to be served............bugger you all up lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davelincs said:


> 1am Christmas day


What's my pressie Dave?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I once got an empty box, my dad told me it was an Action Man deserter.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet the baby arrives new years day!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

buy the stuff while u can... iv learnt this since iv tried buying summer clothes for holiday and there are none left!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I better make a note of all these! or start a thread i think...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

techfreak said:


> I better make a note of all these! or start a thread i think...


And congratulations btw  . Is it your first?


----------

